# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  جدول مباريات مونديال 2010 .... بصيغة أكسل

## ابو نعيم

مميزات الجدول :
1- الملف مصمم بصيغة أكسل 0
2- بالإمكان إدخال نتائج المباريات وسيتم إحتساب النقاط والأهداف تلقائيا لكل مجموعة.
3- يتم تلقائياً حساب الفرق المنتقلة للدور القادم
4- الجدول يحدد وقت وتاريخ المباريات0
5- الجدول من تصميم حكمت الأهلاوي

----------


## الموسيقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  



يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## حسين المصري

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابو نعيم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





> يسلمووووووووووووووووو



وعليكم السلام
الله يسلمك

----------


## ابو نعيم

> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



عفو

----------


## مراد علم دار

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا

----------


## قثصض

علبغفعبففقفق

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا

----------


## الرقيب

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## عمر احمد الفكي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور  ياأحلي منتدي

----------


## عمر احمد الفكي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## loklok

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
hii wen jadwal; ma 3ereftu 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (49):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## hmada2012

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## شادي مراد

مششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## وسام1974

ممتاز

----------


## حازم19

مشككككككككككككككككككوررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## وليد ابومراد

شكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## zorro_syr

حلو :Eh S(9):  
بدو ياه :SnipeR (90):  رفيقي :Mad:  :SnipeR (90):  صرعني من اول المونديال :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## david.cruise

thank you very much

----------


## Arab-Soft

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------

